# Dash Cobras



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

took some pictures today of the Dash Cobra.Beautiful cars.They will fit without alterations on Brad Bowmans track.They will fit on Tyco and Lifelike track if you sand the tips of the exhaust.Aurora and Tomy track,,forget it.The slots are to close together.I have pictures with and without the pipes. Tom Stumpf


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Just A Couple Of Chassis Shots


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here we go again


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

win43 said:


> Here we go again


 
I'll never be able to keep up. Gonna have to focus on one thing or the other. Can't be getting all of these different versions. :freak::freak: 

And then again!  rr


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Where we going Jer?These cars are beautiful.Is this what they mean by close racing.
Tom


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

win43 said:


> Here we go again


'splain please???


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

win43 said:


> Here we go again


hahahah! I KNOW!

There goes the next 2 months worth of slot car allowance!

These cars are beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Dan, based on looking at that white one's chassis shot a few posts up, would it be possible instead of losing the pipes altogether to just shave them down from the back and tuck em in a bit? If you're familiar with early Tycos, the '60 vette and '57 T-bird had pipes similar to what you have here, but theyre flat on the backside so they mount pretty flush to the bodies. Maybe that could be used as a benchmark for these. Looks like if you had them half as thick and took just a smidge off of the actual exhaust tip youd be golden.

These would still look good as 289 cobras, but the pipes really help make the car.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Hey Dan, based on looking at that white one's chassis shot a few posts up, would it be possible instead of losing the pipes altogether to just shave them down from the back and tuck em in a bit? If you're familiar with early Tycos, the '60 vette and '57 T-bird had pipes similar to what you have here, but theyre flat on the backside so they mount pretty flush to the bodies. Maybe that could be used as a benchmark for these. Looks like if you had them half as thick and took just a smidge off of the actual exhaust tip youd be golden.
> 
> These would still look good as 289 cobras, but the pipes really help make the car.


Actually what will probably happen is that the pipes from our T-Jet model will be used. They are quite a bit flatter than the AFX model and sit more flush to the body. The only problem is that the holes between the AFX and T-Jet don't line up exactly so I'll need to change the mounting post location on the pipes. I'll also leave it as a customer installed 'option', although the pipes will be included with each car.

So chances are that there might be a 427 AND 289 version...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Sweet looking cars Dan, love the orange/blue one.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Can we get a good side shot Tom?*

Might wanna try a couple 289's, but would want to fill the holes instead of leaving them like that. Like to get a peek to see how big they are as compared to like the Super Mod / Hot Rod holes? with thanks.... nd


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

lenny said:


> Actually what will probably happen is that the pipes from our T-Jet model will be used. They are quite a bit flatter than the AFX model and sit more flush to the body. The only problem is that the holes between the AFX and T-Jet don't line up exactly so I'll need to change the mounting post location on the pipes. I'll also leave it as a customer installed 'option', although the pipes will be included with each car.
> 
> So chances are that there might be a 427 AND 289 version...


Right on, that works too. Im a huge fan of options. 

Now, you guys say Tom Stumpf has these in stock, huh? Imma hafta PM him right now....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was wondering if tyco side pipes might work... they're also much flatter


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

lenny said:


> 'splain please???


 "The opinions expressed below are not those of Hobbytalk and it's sponsers and any representation of anyone living or dead is purely coincidental" 


Dan I'm not gonna get into a verbal debate over this.
Just another factory screw-up....no more no less. BUT maybe it's time to find a new factory.


----------



## MOMO57 (Oct 24, 2004)

These are hot! Where can I purchase these?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lenny, whe you make the new pipes, will sell them to those of us who already bought these bodies?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

win43 said:


> Dan I'm not gonna get into a verbal debate over this.


good. It's a mystery why you even had to post your 'here we go again'...


win43 said:


> Just another factory screw-up....no more no less. BUT maybe it's time to find a new factory.


uh-huh... Thank you for your opinion...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> Lenny, whe you make the new pipes, will sell them to those of us who already bought these bodies?


no. They'll be given away free to the handful of people that bought these.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*whoa!!!!*

how did i miss these? ive got dash cobras for tjets, but not for tomy/afx chassis!

when did these come out? where can i get them?

i cant find them on dash's website.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

mking said:


> how did i miss these? ive got dash cobras for tjets, but not for tomy/afx chassis!
> 
> when did these come out? where can i get them?
> 
> i cant find them on dash's website.


We'll be making them widely available in a few weeks. The factory is remaking narrower pipes, and we hope to have them by mid October. 

I sent some to Tom last week because he had a show last weekend. Other than him, Lucky Bob received some last week as well. 

If you want them now, either of those two guys can hook you up.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I have the Orange with Blue Stripes. Love it and it looks great going around the track.

Dan another fine job. I may not be your biggest buyer, but and can say I have at least 1 of all your cars so far. Keep up the great job. 

BTW, one word CADILLAC late 50's or early 60's. I know MEV makes one, but I think you can take it up a notch or two.

Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Whoa!*



Omega said:


> *snip*
> BTW, one word CADILLAC late 50's or early 60's. I know MEV makes one, but I think you can take it up a notch or two.
> 
> Dave


That would be quite an accomplishment!

Scott


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

win43 said:


> "The opinions expressed below are not those of Hobbytalk and it's sponsers and any representation of anyone living or dead is purely coincidental"
> 
> 
> Dan I'm not gonna get into a verbal debate over this.
> Just another factory screw-up....no more no less. BUT maybe it's time to find a new factory.


I would have to agree Win43 Beautifull cars but if you can't even race them side by side or even with a different car then whats the point ?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> I would have to agree Win43 Beautifull cars but if you can't even race them side by side or even with a different car then whats the point ?


Gee Scott, did you miss the part of where the pipes are going to be redone, or did you just choose to ignore it? 

Unlike a different manufacturer who stuck his customers with a Can Am car that was 2 to 3 mm too high, we actually FIX our problems. I guess that's not good enough.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Gee Scott, did you miss the part of where the pipes are going to be redone, or did you just choose to ignore it?
> 
> Unlike a different manufacturer who stuck his customers with a Can Am car that was 2 to 3 mm too high, we actually FIX our problems. I guess that's not good enough.


Why not wait and put the car out when it is DONE and it is RIGHT ! Was that too obvious for you or did you miss that part ?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Why not wait and put the car out when it is DONE and it is RIGHT ! Was that too obvious for you or did you miss that part ?



Hey Scott, OBVIOUSLY you read what you want... We sent these out to 2 dealers. One had a show that weekend. I sent them to see what the reaction would be. Another dealer is a local guy with a big following and we ran some over to see what they thought of them. They were never even available from my website. As it was, he ended up selling quite a few that weekend because buyers loved them and realized that they might have to run them without pipes on some tracks.

Tom is getting great response on these and has actually reordered some colors. 

So no, we didn't miss that part. For the limited availability that they've had so far, they are doing quite well. And again, we address and fix issues, we don't stick our customers with problems.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Hey Scott, OBVIOUSLY you read what you want... We sent these out to 2 dealers. One had a show that weekend. I sent them to see what the reaction would be. Another dealer is a local guy with a big following and we ran some over to see what they thought of them. They were never even available from my website. As it was, he ended up selling quite a few that weekend because buyers loved them and realized that they might have to run them without pipes on some tracks.
> 
> Tom is getting great response on these and has actually reordered some colors.
> 
> So no, we didn't miss that part. For the limited availability that they've had so far, they are doing quite well. And again, we address and fix issues, we don't stick our customers with problems.


Tell ya what I'll get my old Aurora single lane out for your new Cobra's ! Will that make you happy ?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Hey Scott, OBVIOUSLY you read what you want... We sent these out to 2 dealers. One had a show that weekend. I sent them to see what the reaction would be. Another dealer is a local guy with a big following and we ran some over to see what they thought of them. They were never even available from my website. As it was, he ended up selling quite a few that weekend because buyers loved them and realized that they might have to run them without pipes on some tracks.
> 
> Tom is getting great response on these and has actually reordered some colors.
> 
> So no, we didn't miss that part. For the limited availability that they've had so far, they are doing quite well. And again, we address and fix issues, we don't stick our customers with problems.


 Before you said your HO base was shrinking , now your saying you have great response ..... I just am sooooooooo Confused Buddy ! :freak:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Tell ya what I'll get my old Aurora single lane out for your new Cobra's ! Will that make you happy ?


whatever floats your boat...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Before you said your HO base was shrinking , now your saying you have great response ..... I just am sooooooooo Confused Buddy ! :freak:


yes, you ARE confused. A shrinking market and great response are not mutually exclusive. Buddy!!!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> whatever floats your boat...


You make Boats too? We talkin' Caddy's here or Slot boats that run on water?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> yes, you ARE confused. A shrinking market and great response are not mutually exclusive. Buddy!!!


Well If your having great response it would seem you wouldn't be out of the HO market in six months........


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Well If your having great response it would seem you wouldn't be out of the HO market in six months........


Scott. You are clueless. Just because a particular car has a 'great response', or if ALL our cars had a great response, that doesn't mean that there is a healthy underlying market to support a full time business. If this were a sideline or a 'hobby' for me, that would be different. But it's not. It's what I do. And there just aren't enough people out there to support this venture on a full time basis. But I guess that's a little too much for you to grasp...

great response = healthy market???

Not really. But I guess to you it does.

Every fall I wonder how much more the market will shrink. Look around you Scott. Look how many tracks are left. Lucky Bob is a local guy. Lots of HO tracks. Hosts National races. Has a 'great response' to his business... occasionally. But the reality is that there are fewer and fewer HO tracks every year. This scale is not a growth industry. That's a fact.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Scott. You are clueless. Just because a particular car has a 'great response', or if ALL our cars had a great response, that doesn't mean that there is a healthy underlying market to support a full time business. If this were a sideline or a 'hobby' for me, that would be different. But it's not. It's what I do. And there just aren't enough people out there to support this venture on a full time basis. But I guess that's a little too much for you to grasp...
> 
> great response = healthy market???
> 
> ...


 All of that has nothing to do with slowing down your production and taking more time to make the finished product , The Cbra's are too Wide ! It should have been right in the first place, You rememner your Dirt track Camaro , right ?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> You make Boats too? We talkin' Caddy's here or Slot boats that run on water?


I'm considering a remake of the Faller Caddy, except with a molded in interior.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> All of that has nothing to do with slowing down your production and taking more time to make the finished product , The Cbra's are too Wide ! It should have been right in the first place, You rememner your Dirt track Camaro , right ?


Regarding the Cobra, the factory was supposed to use the pipes they made for the T-Jet Cobra. They didn't. I didn't know this until they landed on my doorstep. And then I found out that the side holes don't match up with the T-Jet Cobras, so using those pipes isn't an option now. It happened, it's over. The pipes are being redesigned and everyone except you and a handful of other is OK with that.

Which car is the dirt track Camaro?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> I'm considering a remake of the Faller Caddy, except with a molded in interior.


Posts some pics I'm always interested. An Interior would be great, you see darned few slots in HO with an interior for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Regarding the Cobra, the factory was supposed to use the pipes they made for the T-Jet Cobra. They didn't. I didn't know this until they landed on my doorstep. And then I found out that the side holes don't match up with the T-Jet Cobras, so using those pipes isn't an option now. It happened, it's over. The pipes are being redesigned and everyone except you and a handful of other is OK with that.
> 
> Which car is the dirt track Camaro?


Well if I can get two on my track side by side I would probably by some , all I said was they were too wide to do that.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Posts some pics I'm always interested. An Interior would be great, you see darned few slots in HO with an interior for sure. :thumbsup:


Well, when I say interior I'm talking about the flat panel that passes for an interior. The Faller Caddy uses a piece of paper for an interior. So mine wouldn't have a 'real' interior. But it wouldn't use a piece of paper as an interior.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Well if I can get two on my track side by side I would probably by some , all I said was they were too wide to do that.


Scott, what car are you thinking of when you refer to my 'dirt track Camaro'?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Well, when I say interior I'm talking about the flat panel that passes for an interior. The Faller Caddy uses a piece of paper for an interior. So mine wouldn't have a 'real' interior. But it wouldn't use a piece of paper as an interior.


I know waht you mean I remeber those cars , Always like d Aurora better but they had some cool bodies


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Always like d Aurora better but they had some cool bodies


That Caddy is one of them...


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

My god the Audacity of some people to complain about these Beautiful Cobras is absoutly Absurd. For my money I hope he doesnt change a Da__ Thing! If you whiners out there would take the time effort to build a track with wide lanes more adjusted to 1/64 you wouldnt have a problem - I know I dont have a problem with them passing on my track.
Lennys efforts to bring to our hobby products of This quality at This price is like a dream come true for me. He has taken the time to create a mold - Job them out to a model maker - offer them Beautifully painted with chrome at a price we (or most of us) can afford and some of you still complain 
GIVE ME A HUGE BREAK!
His nearest competition offers a t-jet cobra - unpainted - in kit form for more money. Anybody who has a problem with these Bodies should go back to quilting or what ever you were into before you claim to have gotten into HO Racing!
Lenny - Please Leave them alone let us correct the so called 'problem' if we feel it necessary after all that is half the fun of the hobby. Further more I hope you become a Very Wealthy man for your efforts - you deserve it! 
Keep up the GREAT Work!:thumbsup:
TG


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Red I hope he makes out like a bandit ! I just can't use them on my Tomy track is all . Other than that They are Beautiful !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

redwog said:


> My god the Audacity of some people to complain about these Beautiful Cobras is absoutly Absurd. For my money I hope he doesnt change a Da__ Thing! If you whiners out there would take the time effort to build a track with wide lanes more adjusted to 1/64 you wouldnt have a problem - I know I dont have a problem with them passing on my track.
> Lennys efforts to bring to our hobby products of This quality at This price is like a dream come true for me. He has taken the time to create a mold - Job them out to a model maker - offer them Beautifully painted with chrome at a price we (or most of us) can afford and some of you still complain
> GIVE ME A HUGE BREAK!
> His nearest competition offers a t-jet cobra - unpainted - in kit form for more money. Anybody who has a problem with these Bodies should go back to quilting or what ever you were into before you claim to have gotten into HO Racing!
> ...


 Then you must have a custom track , or picked up an extra wide one somewhere, you can see in the pics they are too wide w/ the pipes. BTW I wasn't complaining, it's called an observation , It doesn't matter how cheap or expensive a slot item is if I like it , I buy it. But I don't want to reengineer it when I buy it. I want it to be right when I bring it home.
As for quilting , Would you want to by weak yarn or bent needles just becasue they had a reasonable price? Or how about a hook that was too small on the end of the quilting needles? Hmm? If you want to fix stuff you just bought , then go for it ! I go to buy a real car and they tell me that I.m walking!
So there is your HUGE BREAK ! :wave:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Alright, fellas. My advice before you post is two things: 

1) Remember to take a deep breath before you post something when you're so much as agitated, let alone angry about something; 

B) Remember that all too often the other person might not understand the "tone" of what you're writing, particularly if it's even slightly abrasive. _You_ might mean it as a joke or a friendly jab, but _the other guy_ might take it as flaming or trolling; and 

ii) This is a HOBBY. It's supposed to be _fun_. If some aspect makes you frustrated or angry, my advice is to step back from your 'puter and go work on something, race your car, kiss your kids, watch a movie or TV Show, spend quality time w/the Significant Other, read a book or whatever it takes for you to stop being frustrated/angry by what someone else has written. I know it ain't always easy - trust me there! - but ultimately this is something we're supposed to get some form of relaxation out of. 

Finally, if you've got any doubts about what the rules are here, please stop and re-familiarize yourself w/the Help/TOS section of Hobby Talk. A couple of posts on these previous two pages in particular were borderline to flaming/making attacks on another member. I don't want to be the Hard Case Dude who gives someone a couple days off the forum to chill out or lock the thread if I don't have to. 

And before anyone else asks - no, I don't race. I've enjoyed building one w/my son for Scouts and had a good time watching some of the kids race, but that's as far as it goes for me. My personal "poison of choice" is building SciFi models. Still, I see a LOT of the same stuff where folks get upset about something and it carries over to their post(s). Hank's whole idea here is to have a place where folks of all ages can hang out and we really don't want/need the youngsters to see adults carrying on like this. 

Thank you for your cooperation and enjoy your cars!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

AGREED ! Griff , one thing I have always said about email , you can not tell < HOW > the person is saying what they are saying !


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Lenny how about a Tyco ISO Grifo for tyco's, Having never bought any custom/aftermarket bodies, Id buy that. You would make a new customer, Id love to see more bodies made for the tyco, I usally cast my own cause no one makes any or very few do


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Lenny how about a Tyco ISO Grifo for tyco's, Having never bought any custom/aftermarket bodies, Id buy that. You would make a new customer, Id love to see more bodies made for the tyco, I usally cast my own cause no one makes any or very few do


I LOVE that car! Seriously


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

me too, i have one sitting in front of me thinking how [email protected] it looks with the wide tires of a 440x2 sticking out, kinda like this....


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

it would fit a tjet an well with the long wheel base an would be an easy mold to make the inside for both cars, or better yet make it fit both cars in one mold with some trimming to fit the tyco (screw post removed) but tyco side mounting holes. So you could kill 2 birds with one stone with a new mold to make all bodies fit 2 chassis. The side mounting of the tyco should not interfear with the mounting of a tjet..... just an idea, but it would make the MANY tyco nuts VERY happy to be able to run some of your bodies on tyco's


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> it would fit a tjet an well with the long wheel base an would be an easy mold to make the inside for both cars, or better yet make it fit both cars in one mold with some trimming to fit the tyco (screw post removed) but tyco side mounting holes. So you could kill 2 birds with one stone with a new mold to make all bodies fit 2 chassis. The side mounting of the tyco should not interfear with the mounting of a tjet..... just an idea, but it would make the MANY tyco nuts VERY happy to be able to run some of your bodies on tyco's


Especially Rich! I love to run Tycos too so I'm down with the idea. Dan, you could give your product a broader application which might help you recoup your investment. That has to be a good thing.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice Iso body! Where did you get that at? You can take my order for several of those now Lenny !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmmmm!
Griffo with screw posts AND tyco clippies...that'd be really fresh.

Might as well size it up on the basket handle chassis too and see if ya could pull off the hat-trick.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ScottD961 said:


> Nice Iso body! Where did you get that at?


its a tyco


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> its a tyco


How long ago is that from ? I have to get one of those, or three, five....


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The first four Tyco Pros were the Chaparral 2D, Chaparral 2G, Lamborghini Mura, and the Iso Griffo.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

the Iso's are not cheap, they can be hard to find


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

ScottD961 said:


> How long ago is that from ? I have to get one of those, or three, five....



Scott, I have an extra body here in dark red. Also, Hellonwheels8 makes a VERY nice resincast copy of it. Paint it your favorite color. 

Bauer also made an Iso for the Tomy Turbo chassis. Very nice and expensive.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Scott, I have an extra body here in dark red. Also, Hellonwheels8 makes a VERY nice resincast copy of it. Paint it your favorite color.
> 
> Bauer also made an Iso for the Tomy Turbo chassis. Very nice and expensive.


Hey Dranoel if you want to sell that red Iso I am interested. Pm me your adress and $$ info and I will get it out to you ,Ok I can't paypal right now for some reason it keeps saying" Service Unavailable" Whatever that means !


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

ScottD961 said:


> Hey Dranoel if you want to sell that red Iso I am interested. Pm me your adress and $$ info and I will get it out to you ,Ok I can't paypal right now for some reason it keeps saying" Service Unavailable" Whatever that means !


How 'bout, you PM me your address and I'll send it to ya. I'd feel bad taking any money for it as I got it missing the glass and bumpers. The glass and bumpers in it now are repros from Hellonwheels8. Maybe you can return the favor sometime.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> How 'bout, you PM me your address and I'll send it to ya. I'd feel bad taking any money for it as I got it missing the glass and bumpers. The glass and bumpers in it now are repros from Hellonwheels8. Maybe you can return the favor sometime.


Done and Done ! LOL Do you have anything you are looking for in particular now ? If I have it ,I'll send it out to you ! LMK and be on the lookout for that PM with my address. Hellonwheels, does she have a website or anything? Was wondering how to contact her , and check out her goods . Thanks Dranoel. 
Tracy:thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

ScottD961 said:


> Done and Done ! LOL Do you have anything you are looking for in particular now ? If I have it ,I'll send it out to you ! LMK and be on the lookout for that PM with my address. Hellonwheels, does she have a website or anything? Was wondering how to contact her , and check out her goods . Thanks Dranoel.
> Tracy:thumbsup:


This is Helen's homepage: http://www.hellonwheels8.com/ You can contact her from there or use the link to her ebay auctions. She does outstanding work and is a pleasure to do business with. She's also a member here.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Lenny how about a Tyco ISO Grifo for tyco's, Having never bought any custom/aftermarket bodies, Id buy that. You would make a new customer, Id love to see more bodies made for the tyco, I usally cast my own cause no one makes any or very few do


Id be down for that one too. And the Lambo Miura and Chappy 2G. Dan, any idea on how long before you start in on the tyco repros? Im curious to see how you re-tool the HP-7


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> me too, i have one sitting in front of me thinking how [email protected] it looks with the wide tires of a 440x2 sticking out, kinda like this....



I love this car, look at the stance it has, tough!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

DASH cobra with shaved side pipes... problem solved


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice!*

Good looking Cobra!

Scott


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> The first four Tyco Pros were the Chaparral 2D, Chaparral 2G, Lamborghini Mura, and the Iso Griffo.


Also in that series were the Pantera, Mercedes C111 and the Ferrari P5. I Have at least one of each.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dragon? do you have any of the Lambo's you would like to part with?


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

ScottD961 said:


> Dragon? do you have any of the Lambo's you would like to part with?


Heh. No.

But Hellonwheels8 makes a very nice repro. :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Just got my AFX-style Cobras today. Tomhocars actually had them here sooner but I just now got to the mailbox. 

I got the blue with silver stripes and the build kit. I was torn on the 2 variations of the orange car, until I remembered that Rag Doll video where Steven Tyler drove a red cobra. So its a mucho lazy-o custom but I decided I want to build that car instead of get the orange one.

This is an awesome body! It sits nice and low, all the curves are just right and the detail is amazing. These are my first Dash items, and I look forward to many more. Dan has done a great job replicating one of my all time favorite cars!

Pipes are a little wide as we all know, but its a minor annoyance at most. 10 min with the ole dremel, some silicone adhesive and theyre goobered right back on, much narrower. No biggie.

Oh and to all the inline fans who were irritated that turbos and super Gs dont fit I have 2 words for you: Super Magnatraction. Thats right, these fit perfect and that goes for all the supermag derivatives like speed shifter, cats eye, etc. Pops right in, and the white torq thrusts go with the car nicely. Handles good too!. I discovered this since I had originally planned to put a non-magnatraction chassis under this and fit it with some satin chrome AFX 5 spokes with the coke bottles painted gloss black. BUT, Im fresh out so gotta get some from RRR until that takes place. Then again I may just leave this one alone and pull that stunt after I get a white one with blue stripes...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And some Craptastic pics from my Suck-O-Matic digicam...










You can see how neatly the supermag chassis fits right under there.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

How about Tomy SRT chassis?

How well do they fit?

I want a few of these cobras to run in a vintage class with the Tomy vintage SRT cars......

Thanks!

Wayne :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

BRPHO said:


> How about Tomy SRT chassis?
> 
> How well do they fit?
> 
> ...


They don't unless you grind the lower section of the front end off. The pick-up shoe hangers extend too far forward / body is too short at the nose.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Doba buddy,The body was made to fit AFX,which it fits fine.The Tomy SRT chassis is too long for the body,but like you said ,with a little grinding it will fit. Thanks Tom


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks guys for the info!

I appreciate it!

I want to pick a few of these cobra bodies up.

Hopefully Tom will be at the Richfield show selling them!?!? (hint,hint,nudge,nudge,wink,wink!) HA HA HA!!!!

If so I'll pick up a few then.....

I would be willing to grind a bit off the front to make the srt chassis fit but not a lot that it hurts the looks of the car.

I may just have to run the xtraction chassis under them then.

Thanks again for the help guys!

Wayne :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

We'll be there in OHIO


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Tom!

I'll see you there!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tomhocars said:


> Doba buddy,The body was made to fit AFX,which it fits fine.The Tomy SRT chassis is too long for the body,but like you said ,with a little grinding it will fit. Thanks Tom


I get that -- just trying to help.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

BRPHO said:


> Hi Tom!
> 
> I'll see you there!:thumbsup:


Me 2. :thumbsup:


----------

